# Madrid - Beware!!



## hymerjeff (Sep 3, 2009)

Just to let people know, bogus policemen are still on the prowl
on the autovias around Madrid.
We were travelling towards Alicante on Sunday on the ring road
around lunch time, checking the road signs etc on a busy stretch
of the road when I heard a car hooter close by so I looked over
to my left and saw a guy waving a police ID card at me, oops!
He indicated to me to pull over to the side, I didnt have much 
choice, because I couldnt get across the busy junction with the
amount of traffic. Two people, both with radios, one came to us
asking for ID, not sure now! gave him my passport, he looked at 
it, said something to his mate then said he was looking for drugs.
Told him didnt have any, didnt want any, he just glared at me!
He then said that we had changed some counterfait money back
along the road,alarm bells ringing now. Show me your money, he
said, Yvonne got out the dummy handbag and purse and tipped
the contents onto the dash,he wasnt impressed, he told me to 
empty my pockets, he noticed a bulge in my pocket, it was my
phone, really! I struggled to get it out to show it to him, I said
something derrogotory to him in anger as I revved the engine
and engaged reverse, he looked at me, said something to his mate
and walked back to the car and they drove off.
We sat there for a couple of minutes, very bemused, more annoyed
because we missed our junction.
We hav'nt reported it, dont speak Spanish, never felt threatened,
is there any point!
We couldnt agree on the colour of the car let alone make and model!

BE AWARE!!

regards JEFF and YVONNE


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the warning.....I drive through Madrid several times a year ( alone ) and although I have never had a problem its always good to have a reminder and to not get complacent.......although I DO speak spanish and could maybe ask a few pertinent questions I would rather not !!
Lynda


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

You were lucky hymerjeff, I try to avoid Madrid. I have been round a couple of times without incident but I try to take the outer roads (M50). Which road were you travelling on?

There is a phone line for the police for non Spanish speakers. 

peedee


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

Exactly the same thing happened to friends of mine last year. It was around Madrid and they asked for passports. My friends then became suspicious and refused to show them at which stage the bogus police drove off.

The car that stopped them was a red Fiesta and they thought their badges didn't look realistic.

Roly


----------



## reener (Oct 2, 2005)

We had an identical experience near Pompei, Italy, last year.
We had pulled into a parking area by the road, to check map for campsite location.
Two guys pulled up next to us, showing 'police identity'. Drugs search story, wanted to check passport, wallet. Fifty euro gone from wallet after 'search - how stupid were we!!.
Never again submit to 'unmarked' roadside police.


----------



## hymerjeff (Sep 3, 2009)

peedee

the road I was on was the M50 near to the junction with the A3.

I have a phone no of 902-10-21-12, but as far as I know thats
only for the Malaga area.

JEFF.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Jeff, thanks i am sure I had a number for Madrid. If I find it I will post it.
I certainly would not stop for an unmarked car and I would be quite concerned and cautious even if it was marked.

peedee


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

hymerjeff said:


> Just to let people know, bogus policemen are still on the prowl
> on the autovias around Madrid.
> We were travelling towards Alicante on Sunday on the ring road
> around lunch time, checking the road signs etc on a busy stretch
> ...


Wonder if was the same Gang?

TM


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

I found a phone number for English speaking Spanish Police on here sometime ago (if my memory serves me correctly).

It was 902 102 112

I have never tried it but the 112 ending looks convincing and worth a try.

David


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

It is not only in Spain and Italy there are bogus policemen. In the local paper today there are warnings of them operating in Beds/Herts/Bucks area. Story is >here<

peedee


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

it even happens in Germany. Some years ago a bogus policeman was prowling the motorways in North-West Germany, mainly targetting foreign tourists and trying to "ticket" them for speeding. And he even had a bogus police car!

But don't worry, he is now serving his non-bogus sentence in a definitely non-bogus prison. :wink: 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Police in Spain*

I have had experience of dialling 112 in Spain after we were burgled in Gerona. On dialling 112 I asked for an English-speaking operative and was quickly put through - they were very helpful and directed us to the nearest police station.

Once we got to the police station nobody spoke English so I called 112 again and they acted as translator. The local police then 'processed' us quickly, efficiently and were very helpful.

Doubtless others will have had different experiences but we were very happy with the way we treated.

Ray


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

FoweyBoy said:


> I found a phone number for English speaking Spanish Police on here sometime ago (if my memory serves me correctly).
> 
> It was 902 102 112
> 
> David


The number is as FoweyBoy says (902 102 112) and is good for Alicanti, Barcelona, Madrid, Malaga, Sevilla and Valencia.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Bogus Police Cars*

I live here in Spain and would like to give you all some tips to look out for regarding bogus police...the only unmarked police cars that will stop you are the Trafico cops,even they have the sirens and embedded blue flashing lights so if you are to be pulled then they would use these,they also always wear there GREEN uniforms sometimes with a fluorecent waistecoat over the top with "Trafico Police" on it. As soon as they get out of there car they will always put on there green police hats.(never had a Guardia officer give a ticket without his hat on).So if your asked to pullover and they dont meet any of the above dont stop is my advice. They will soon have the helicopter out if they really want you !!!

If somebody passing you jesticulates to say you have a problem,BEWARE particully if they pull up with you, 99.9%chance they are robbers,the best thing to do is continue to the next busy services straight up to the gas pumps (always a camera here) that usually puts them off and then check out your van.
Unfortunetly you have to be very street wise over here,these people are as hard faced as they come so sometimes you have to tough it out with themand call there bluff. 
Hope this helps and Have a safe trip Brian


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

hymerjeff said:


> I have a phone no of 902-10-21-12, but as far as I know thats only for the Malaga area


Nope, it's a national English-speaking emergency number.

Dougie.


----------

